# NREMT vs New York State Exam?



## Hypochondriac (Nov 19, 2010)

Anyone know which of the exam is tougher? I'm getting 90%+ on my quizzes My school claims their quizzes are tougher then the state, but all the questions seem to come out of a Brady pool. So not sure how valid that claim is.  

Has anyone used Success EMT? Are those questions similar to the NREMT?


----------



## firecoins (Nov 19, 2010)

Well you don't need NR for NY state.  If you study, you shouldn't have problems with either test.


----------



## Hypochondriac (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I'm taking the NREMT just in case I know the market is saturated with EMTs so hopefully having the NREMT will alloow me to apply in more places


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 19, 2010)

Hypochondriac said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm taking the NREMT just in case I know the market is saturated with EMTs so hopefully having the NREMT will alloow me to apply in more places



Keep in mind, even with the NREMT cert, you still have to apply for the individual state certs in places you're planning on applying.


----------



## Cameron (Nov 26, 2010)

I often tend to get yelled at for starting a new thread, so Ill post here. 

Can someone tell me the difference between NREMT's and State certified?
Is there different age limits/Different things taught? 

-- Cameron


----------



## Rescue911Medic (Dec 14, 2010)

Cameron said:


> I often tend to get yelled at for starting a new thread, so Ill post here.
> 
> Can someone tell me the difference between NREMT's and State certified?
> Is there different age limits/Different things taught?
> ...



Some states have different standards, hence why the National Registry was created in the first place.

So some places use the national registry as their state test whereas other states have their own test. Being nationally registered can enable you to quickly get reciprocity in states which accept it.

A good example of this is visualized ET intubation. Some states allow EMT-Basics to do it, others only allow King LT/Combitube type deals.


----------

